# Yeast for Black Currant



## FloridaWino (Sep 22, 2013)

Howdy Folks,

I am starting a 6 Gallon batch of wine with two cans of Vintners Harvest Black Currant concentrate. My only question is which yeast should I use and why?

I currently have:
Lalvin Products
K1-V1116
RC 212
EC-1118
71B-1122
D47

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Sep 22, 2013)

What style of currant wine do you want to end up with is another part of your question, like high alcohol, very sweet, dry? Drop 10 pounds of strawberries in there to boost the nose. WVMJ


----------



## FloridaWino (Sep 22, 2013)

Im just going with the recipe per the can. I have already started the wine and its supposed to sit for 24 hours to drive off the sulfites. I have a SG at 1.85. I will pitch the yeast tomorrow. I just need to know which one?????


----------



## Thig (Sep 22, 2013)

FloridaWino said:


> Im just going with the recipe per the can. I have already started the wine and its supposed to sit for 24 hours to drive off the sulfites. I have a SG at 1.85. I will pitch the yeast tomorrow. I just need to know which one?????



I think you mean 1.085 but no harm done. I have the same wine I am going to begin soon.


----------



## FloridaWino (Sep 22, 2013)

Yeast is my question?


----------



## LoneStarLori (Sep 22, 2013)

I started a batch of the same on 8/3 and used Red Star Pasteur Red. It stopped fermenting at .102.6 and was very, very sweet for my taste. I"m still trying to fix it. I have the fermentation going again, but we will see what happens.


----------



## Deezil (Sep 22, 2013)

With what you have on-hand, in mind..

RC212 if you want a "Red"-styled wine

1116 or 71B if you wanna go the "Red Fruit"-style

D-47 if you want more mouthfeel than aromatics

Wouldnt go with 1118, its my "last resort" yeast.. 
It's a "bull in a china shop" when compared to other yeasts


----------



## seth8530 (Sep 23, 2013)

I would go with 21B because it can help soften up the acids a bit.


----------



## FloridaWino (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for the info Folks!


----------

